# RIP my sweet big boy



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

Remington lost his battle with perianal fistulas this morning. He was only 2 1/2 years old, and was with us for a year and 9 months. Run free my big boy...I love you.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh Sue...I'm so sorry. What a gorgeous boy and to young.

RIP Remington.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

OMG I am so sorry!
If you need a shoulder to cry on feel free to
May he rest in peace


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

gorgeous boy. My deepest condolences to you and your family. I know how hard it is. I lost my girl to a courageous battle with cancer six months ago today. I still grieve everyday.


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Remington was a beautiful boy.
It's so hard to lose them at any age, but when it happens so young, I imagine it has to be even more difficult.

Rest in peace, sweetheart.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Sue, I'm so sorry to hear this. What a lovely boy he was. R.I.P. sweet Remington.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

So sorry, what a handsome man. R.I.P.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I'm so sorry. He was beautiful.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Oh Sue...







I am so sorry for all of you, and especially for Remy. He had found the most wonderful home in the world where he was loved beyond words. I am so thankful that he had such a great life, however short it was...

Run free and healthy, sweet boy. Look for a big doofy boy by the name of Max - he'll take you under his wing. We'll be seein' you one of these days...


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

So sorry for the loss of your sweet and beautiful boy.


----------



## Tina & Dave (Apr 19, 2004)

I am so sorry ..... such a beautiful boy..


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

OMG - Such a beautiful boy. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

Heartbreaking loss...he was so young and handsome. My sincere condolences to you and your family. Thank you for seeing that his short life was filled with love and care.

RIP Remington.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I understand how devastating it is to lose a dog so young. Wishing you and your 2 and 4 legged family strength in healing.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

this is so heartbreaking when they leave us so young....


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh I am sorry to hear that. I know that you alll struggled with it for so long. But please know he found love in your home and with your family and I am sure no more pain now - just peace and wonderful memories for you. 
He will visit you now and again. I know you will miss his old soul.
Peace to you and your family.


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

I am very sorry for your loss. He was a stunner. He will be in your heart forever. It is SO hard to lose them, but remember the wonderful times as much as you can.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

That's so sad









So sorry for your loss!







I hope you'll find comfort in his memories and knowing that he is now pain free.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Im so sorry for your loss, what beautiful boy.


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone. It has been a very hard day.


----------



## vjt555 (Nov 14, 2003)

I am so sorry. So sad.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am so sorry, I remember his story. It is tragic to lose them this young. He was a gorgeous boy and he was very lucky to have you.
Run free Remington and say hello to my guys...


----------



## PipiK (May 25, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. My heart always hurts for humans who have lost their beloved friends, but especially when those friends are so very young.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

My sincere regrets and deepest condolences go out to you and your family. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I am so very very sorry Sue. You know I'm hear when you want to talk......


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm very saddened to hear this news. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family Sue. RIP Remington.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

My heart breaks for you, Sue. Wishing you strength right now. Sweet Remington, you shall be so very missed. Rest well, special, loved boy.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> I am so sorry for your loss. I had a beautiful GSD that also passed away from this terrible ailment. Time does heal the loss, cherish your memories.


----------



## Allie (Aug 7, 2008)

Sue - When I saw your post, I cried. I remember when Remington was diagnosed and how you and your family and Remington tried to overcome this terrible disease. My Riley had PF and I know what an ordeal it is to fight PF. 

You have my thoughts and prayers. May Remington run free and perhaps he will say hello to my Riley at the Bridge.

Mary Lou


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your beautiful boy,,pf's is a tough battle to deal with,,prayers to all of you


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Sue, my heart bleeds for you..

I am so very sorry!

God bless and be with you in your grief!

Tanya


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry Sue. We are here for you. It must be very rough losing him when he was so young!







Remmy Run Free


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

What a handsome boy - I'm so sorry for your loss and wish you strength in the days ahead. Rest in peace, Remington


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone. It has been really rough, but I keep trying to take comfort in knowing Remington is finally painfree and at peace. But I do miss him terribly....haven't been able to put away his crate or anything yet...


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I am so sorry foryour loss of young Remington. May he run free at the bridge and may you find comfort in your good memories.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I am so sorry


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

My thoughts are with you and your family Sue. I know what a difficult decision it was. You did everything you possibly could for sweet Remy, and I'm sure he knew that. Remy had a wonderful loving home with you and your family. Remember the good times and memories, and know that he is watching over you from the bridge. Take care.

RIP Sweet Remington


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

So sorry for your loss of Remy.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss. Remy was a gorgeous boy.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Sue I am sorry that Remington lost his battle. 

RIP sweet boy.


----------



## Katerlena (May 30, 2008)

I am so very sorry for yours and your family's loss. I remember seeing Remington’s thread from this board and it was obvious what a very special boy he was and how much he was loved and cherished. 

Rest in peace sweet Remy


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry. What a beautiful boy. I get angry when they leave so early. It seems so unfair. Prayers for your healing.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Im very sorry about Remington







Its so unfair.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

It's too sad. It's always sad, but this really is heartbreaking.

I am so sorry for the loss of Remington.

Mary Jane


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

It has been a month, and I miss my big boy so much......I hope you are running carefree and with abandon Remrem....I love you.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Sue, my warmest thoughts and prayers going out to you. Dear Remington runs free, bouyed extra by all the love he received from you. Such a lucky, lucky boy. Wishing you some comfort and strength today as you remember all the kindness you both shared with eachother, so much love. Run free, Remington!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Im sorry about your baby


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

Our thoughts are with you.
I am so sorry. 
What a handsome boy he was.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm so sorry for your loss.







May he rest in peace.


----------

